# Jumanji



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

Here is my set up, I hope you like it!

Current status









Hardscape









Comments are welcome.
Thanks!


----------



## PeterE (Feb 9, 2010)

I love how that manzanita curls on the left side. That's a really nice mix of plants, what all is in there? Great tank.


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Awesome aquascape. The wood is very nice.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

head on FTS? please


----------



## Ltrepeter2000 (Sep 21, 2005)

Looks good. The hairgrass is a bit too uniform in the front though.


----------



## kingken (Apr 18, 2010)

looks fantastic


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

Ltrepeter2000 said:


> Looks good. The hairgrass is a bit too uniform in the front though.


Ltrepeter2000, it is not hairgrass, but stringy moss. It is over a rock... I know it distracts a little, but I am waiting to build my schrimp tank to move it there


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow looks aweesomee!


----------



## andreic (Apr 2, 2008)

Very nice scape. Congratulations.


----------

